# Is she pregnant? - **Hoo hoo (Pooch) PIC added**



## dkluzier (Aug 15, 2010)

Yearling doe.  In late July she started developing an udder.  We know that she jumped the fence after our 3 foot of snow melted after March and also the buck was in with the girls on a couple of occasions by jumping the fence.  Could she have been bred late March - early May?


----------



## Calliopia (Aug 15, 2010)

Well... April, May, June, July, August... I'd get ready for kids in the next 1-3 weeks.  

What does her belly look like though?  It's possible she's developing it early and isn't due until later in Sept.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Aug 15, 2010)

If you have a picture of her rear end, a lot of people can tell by looking at it.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 15, 2010)

Hollywood Goats said:
			
		

> If you have a picture of her rear end, a lot of people can tell by looking at it.


A very clear picture of her hoo-hoo*, specifically.



*From the Latin, hoo'-ic-us.


----------



## dkluzier (Aug 15, 2010)

LOL - she does not appreciate my lifting of her tail, I have tried. Her pooch is definitely elongated and starting to flatten out.  I am thinking she looks to be 2 weeks out yet.  Just very suprised when she started developing cause I was not expecting it.


----------



## dkluzier (Aug 15, 2010)

*Here she is "sunbathing", LOL!*


----------



## dkluzier (Aug 15, 2010)

She is 75 nubian and 25% saanen and I just didn't think that they bred much later than March in either of those breeds.  I believe that the buck that she chose is probably our 75% nubian 25% pygmy.  I thought they had a "season".


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 16, 2010)

It's a pretty common misconception that ALL dairy breeds are seasonal breeders....Nubians are pretty much year-round.  
Since they are closer related to boers than "Swiss" dairy breeds, that makes sense if you think about it.
We had one kid in July....she was bred in February.
As for bucks....They have a rut, but usually will breed a willing doe any time of year.  Mine will, anyway.....Men are men.


----------



## dkluzier (Aug 16, 2010)

> As for bucks....They have a rut, but usually will breed a willing doe any time of year.  Mine will, anyway.....Men are men.




Yeah and this doeling would be considered a teenager and they are just as bad.  My girl goats are worse than the boys when it comes to being "horny". Baaaaad.


----------



## dkluzier (Aug 16, 2010)

*Here it is, the requested hoo hoo*


----------



## Calliopia (Aug 16, 2010)

She hasn't started to really swell up back there so I'm guessing you have a little while yet.  And it's hard to tell if she has say one big one and will go soon or twins or trips and will kid later.  Only way to really answer that is w/ a vet sonogram. 

I'd say that eggo is definitely preggo though  (L)  


Nubians tend to be seasonal breeders but not all are <looks glaringly at her goats>


----------



## PattySh (Aug 17, 2010)

LOL I'd watch her closely as she is bagging up. I have an alpine that I NEVER saw in heat last yr deliver a 10# kid! The same "sweetheart" has jumped her 4 ft fence and get this climbed up a flight of stairs  on the side of my barn and jumped into the adjacent  buck pen TWICE in the last 2 months.  Big time acrobatics (luckily without any broken bones).  Still not showing heat signs but my guess is that kids will happen smack in the middle of winter. Definately OFF SEASON. I think video monitors will go up in the barn early this year!


----------



## dkluzier (Aug 17, 2010)

> The same "sweetheart" has jumped her 4 ft fence and get this climbed up a flight of stairs  on the side of my barn and jumped into the adjacent  buck pen TWICE in the last 2 months


I have a yearling that can do a standing high jump within a foot of the 4 ft fence without any problems.


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks bred to me.


----------



## dkluzier (Aug 20, 2010)

yup and typical goat.  Since the pics were taken she has increased her girth quite a bit 
Counting ahead from her detected heat I think we're looking at August 25th as the next possible.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Aug 20, 2010)

my sisters Bday is August 24th! she will be so happy. 

don't forget to post pictures of the babies!


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hollywood Goats said:
			
		

> my sisters Bday is August 24th! she will be so happy.
> 
> *don't forget to post pictures of the babies*!


x2!!   I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Aug 30, 2010)

Did she kid?


----------



## dkluzier (Sep 2, 2010)

No she didn't kid yet.  It's been 6 weeks ago today that she started developing the udder.  Her girth has grown and she has begun to flatten in the pooch area but no baby yet 










I think it's gonna be a couple more weeks and a single.  Unless she's faking it.


----------



## poorboys (Sep 30, 2010)

that's funny, the hoo hoo, that's what i call it so my granddaughter knows what I'm talking about and it dose'nt sound bad. she knows what they look like bred, ready to breed and getting close to kidding, I also taught her about the tail ligaments. hope she has a farm one day!!!!!


----------



## dkluzier (Oct 25, 2010)

PRECOCIOUS UDDER - No baby!  She was NOT pregnant!  She went into flaming heat last month.  Her udders are still full of milk.


----------

